# Bait Patterns in Lakes in Texas (lake conroe)



## colbyhearn (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm trying to learn how to pattern fish on lake conroe (houston, tx area). I am wondering if anyone can help me understand the patterns of the bait fish throughout the year. I figured if I can pattern the bait maybe I could find the fish readily. Thanks. 

PS: I would like to target crappie and hybrids and whitebass right now and catfish later. When do shad and minnows, etc. spawn and where do they spend their time at various times of the year (water depth, protected waters, water temperature, etc.)?


----------



## colbyhearn (Jul 7, 2010)

Nobody? Can anyone suggest tips that they have aquired over the years or any advice at all? It would be much appreciated! :smile: Help a fellow fisherman out! Please! :biggrin:


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*baitfish*

Shad spawn on lake conroe around the end of march through april. I see very few minnow balls but the ones I have seen are along the dam where there is structure and deep water close by. 
Catching shad can be difficult on Conroe so having some good electronics can help you locate the shad during the hot summer and winter. 
crappie should start to move into the creeks and shallow waters in the next few days as long as water temp continues to rise. Hybirds and cats will begin to move shallow as well chasing the shad spawn. the best time to fish conroe is when the shad move to spawn on the algea that collects on the lake bulkheads. Usually any bulkhead that has deep water close by will have fish on it it during the spawn.


----------



## colbyhearn (Jul 7, 2010)

thank you for the reply man, that's pretty much what I was looking for. I appreciate it.


----------

